# Mount Rainier



## wil (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm going to Mount Rainier in 2 weeks. Dose any one here know of good vantage points I should look for. I know Mount Rainier has been done to death but I'm looking for the shots that might not be as common. Any ideas would be great. Thanks


----------



## Smith2688 (Aug 28, 2005)

Panorama Point...it's probably common though.  You probably need to do the more difficult, less travelled hiking paths to get more unique shots.  Mount Rainier is absolutely BEAUTIFUL by the way.  Right now the flowers should still be blooming so you'll have plenty to photograph!


----------

